# 52 weeks of Lola



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

Correction whenever she has unwanted behavior like jumping I use this command


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

Oh my goodness, she's so adorable and TINY! Is she a toy? What a cutie!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

definitely adorable!


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

Tabatha said:


> Oh my goodness, she's so adorable and TINY! Is she a toy? What a cutie!





patk said:


> definitely adorable!


Thanks... Yes she's a toy... we're on our way to her first exam! Her breeder says she should weigh around 6lbs... I can't wait to see what her weight is today


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

She is precious! Love the name Lola for her


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

She responds very well to Lola ... 

Also she weighed in at 3.8 lbs... The Dr was very detailed offering plenty of crating tips... The office was very clean  it's 40 minutes away but it was worth it! Exam was free we received a puppy bag and info on her constant car sickness  a 5 lb bag of Science Diet (does anyone use this) a lot of literature... Also we received her next dose of revolution not due until 8/11/15... I am very happy with them... They also explained the spay/neuter process throughly...


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

Lola's mad first bath at home rolling into week 2 fresh as spring water!!


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

Week 16... Two boosters today? but all is well and I'm 4lbs... She's only this calm in a lap! Oh and her mom loves bows...


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

Correction... This is week 3 at home... And Lola is 16 weeks old!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a cute little puppy nugget! Has she settled in at night now?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

she's a cutie


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

MollyMuiMa said:


> What a cute little puppy nugget! Has she settled in at night now?


Yes our nights are pretty good... It's only when she knows I'm leaving she gets upset!


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

*Happy 4 months to Lola*

This is a napping in mommy's room pic... Lola is 4 months today and is busy as to be expected... Our walks are great for both of us! They tire her out and get me moving! We are close to routine... It's a work in progress for us both lol!


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

What a sweet, sweet, fluffy girl, I just want to smooch her!


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

Thank you Tabatha she is so smoochable :laugh:


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Very precious! I'm glad things are going more smoothly.


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

Thank you Zooeysmom this forum has been a life saver:happy:


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

*Today with Lola*

Lola weighs 4.5 lbs today! I have started changing her food from Verus to Wellness Core... Her favorite pass time is Nyla bones she loves the chicken and the bacon flavor...


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

I just love that sweet little face!


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

*18 Weeks old... Time is flying*

She still has separation anxiety but I'm working with her... I'm gonna start crating her during the day next week while I'm on vacation! She only gets crated at night as of now... She's such a smart girl... Using her litter box very well but of course I'm always checking! I met a manager at petco who has a 3lb toy and crates her all day ... It gave me hope! I'm constantly training and reinforcing good behavior this is work away from work, but it will be all worth it! Also I started mixing Wellness Core with her regular kibble this weekend she seems to be handling the change pretty good. Lola weighs 4 1/2 lbs as of last Friday... Growing fast... Wow! I'm not sure at this point how big she will get... I call her Cookie and Diva also... I hope she's not confused... But Lola isn't sticking except when I'm writing about her... Is it too late to change her name... Her personality isn't Lola LOL! She's quite a lil handful!


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

So I'm confusing myself... :laugh: She was born on April 5,2015 which makes her 4months old but counting weeks she's 18 weeks... I think I'll just do weeks until she's a year old!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She sure is cute! No it is not too late to change her name, but once you do you have to use it consistantly.................. 'Cookie' is cute for a name! Except in this house, that means 'treat'! LOL!


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

Lol... And is one of my favorite treats!


----------

